# apetecer



## Kaikaik

Hola,

"abellia" seria la palabra correcta?

improvisaba lo que a la chica le apeteciese

improvisava el que a la noia li abellia


----------



## Elessar

Sí, és correcta. Sóc valencià i és el verb que jo usaria. També pots utilitzar el verb _apetir_ o la locució _venir de gust_.


----------



## languinguin

Elessar said:


> Sí, és correcta. Sóc valencià i és el verb que jo usaria. També pots utilitzar el verb _apetir_ o la locució _venir de gust_.



No havia sentit mai "apetir", sona fins i tot poètic, ne'n feu un us quotidià d'aquest verb a València?

salut!


----------



## Elxenc

languinguin said:


> No havia sentit mai "apetir", sona fins i tot poètic, ne'n feu un us quotidià d'aquest verb a València?
> 
> salut!



Hola i bon dia!

Si, hui n'és el verb d'ús freqüent per no dir absolut , el d'apetir. I com podeu vore no n'és un castellanisme, com pot semblar-ho. Segons el _Diccionari.cat_ i el DCVB:
_*Diccionari.cat*_


 *apetir *

 

  [1803; del ll. _appetĕre_ 'desitjar', der. de _petĕre_ 'dirigir-se vers; demanar]_v_ _ tr_  Tendir envers (allò que satisfà les inclinacions naturals). _Apetir els plaers de la vida.

_*Diccionari Català/Valencià/Balear*





APETIR _v.: _cast. _apetecer. _
|| *1. *_tr. _Desitjar, tenir gana de qualque cosa. Amor de sa natura appeteix quants delits pot pendre, P. Torrella (Cançon. Univ. 208). Volentaris plaers apetim per tal que als sotsmeses nostres repòs apparellem, Ordin. Palat. 54. Car tota res obs es que s'apetesca, Ausias March, cxiii. Los meus ulls no son licenciats de mirar vanitat nenguna ne apetir exaltació, Villena Vita Chr., c. 8 
|| *2. *_tr. _(dit de coses inanimades). Requerir, avenir-se bé. L'aer reflueix aquella calor al foc ab la secor la qual no apeteix reebre, Llull Arbre Sc. i, 70. Las cosas caldas appetexen lo loch alt, Egidi Romà, ll. 1, pt. 4.a, cap. 1. 
|| *3. *_intr. _Agradar, fer gana (Cat., Val.). «¿Vols tastar este meló?—No m'apeteix» (Ribagorça, Maestrat, Val.). Observava minuciosament lo que més li apetia, Oller Pil. Pr., 53.
    Fon.: əpətí (or., bal.); apetí (occ., Maestrat); apetíɾ (Val.).
    Conjug.: regular segons el model de _partir._
    Etim.: del llatí appetĕre mat. sign. || 1.
 


  	 	El verb abellir, potser  hi és més estés pel l'oriental; ans també ho era, d'ús més quotidià, almenys per les terres entre Gandia i Alcoi, segons m'explicà una coneguda, fa ja uns quants anys, puix sa mare l'utilitzava amb _normalitat_, igual que ho feia amb jaure en comptes de gitar-se. Trobe que de 40 ans ençà ha hagut una uniformització/empobriment del valencià. Açò darrer és una opinió meua.

Salut


----------



## Rintoul

Kaikaik said:


> Hola,
> 
> "abellia" seria la palabra correcta?
> 
> improvisaba lo que a la chica le apeteciese
> 
> improvisava el que a la noia li abellia



Crec que a Catalunya ben poca gent entendria això d'"abellir". El verb que solem fer servir és "venir de gust"


----------



## germanbz

Així com "abellir" es menys habitual en València, no cal anar-se a l'oriental per a trobar l'ús normal d'abellir ja que a Castelló està ben viu a la llengua parlada encara.

I ben assenyalat que no es cap castellanisme el verb "apetir" que a ú ja l'abellisc que no estiguen sospictores de "ser un castellanisme" un fum de paraules que simplemente en son similars. De fet a mi m'han "corregit" un fum de voltes i m'han advertit (profesors) que no devia de utilitzar "apetir".


----------



## Escorpí Reial

A Catalunya, almenys a prop de Tarragona, no es sent a dir mai. Altre cosa serà que es digui en altres llocs. La forma més coneguda és venir de gust. Per tant seria habitual: _Improvisava el que a la noia/xiqueta li venia de gust._


----------



## Elxenc

Escorpí Reial said:


> A Catalunya, almenys a prop de Tarragona, no es sent a dir mai. Altre cosa serà que es digui en altres llocs. La forma més coneguda és venir de gust. Per tant seria habitual: _Improvisava el que a la noia/xiqueta li venia de gust._



El Camp de Tarragona pertany a l'oriental, però una miqueta més avall com dirien?

Fòra interessant conèixer l'edat dels parlants. Què, per què ho dic?. Per la senzilla raó que "venir de gust" jo també el conec, però pels llibres o per la Tv3; pel carrer o en conversa entre gents de certa edat,i sense apenes "contaminació castellana", o per la normalització escolar, per la Catalunya "profunda", poques voltes l'he sentida. 
En certs moments he conversat amb gent de la Seu d'Urgell, he utilitzat el meu valencià _apetir o abellir, _segons els moments i m'han respost amb la forma  que he he usat sense que se li notara res de forçat (a la catalana, amb el sufix català): _Ara no m'ha abellix prendre açò. _Resposta home de 80 anys:_ Si no t'ha abelleix, no te'l mengis que potser prendràs mal_.

Quan parlem tan àmpliament de Catalunya o el País Valencià, ens oblidem de la varietat tant important que hi ha entre les diverses comarques. I la uniformització que ha hagut als darrers anys per la gran influència que té la parla de Barcelona i l'escolarització. 

Fa uns quants anys, exactament l'any 78, era jo a casa d'un amic a Amer, i en explicar les verdures que duia una paella a l'Horta , en fer la descripció, diguí entre d'altres: ...  bajoquetes, correguí de seguida per "_mongetes tendres_"; resposta de la mare, que hui rondarà entre els 80 o 90 anys: _NO, si t'he entès. Aquí abans també deien bajoca a aquesta verdura. (Amer, català oriental). Altra sobre el mateix tema. Anys 89/90, a la romeria de Sant Salvador prop Tuixén (ara crec que n'és Tuixent) a l'Alt Urgell, fent la mateixa descripció: _en aplegar _a les tavelles (una varietat de fesol),_ la mateixa correcció per part meua_: una varietat de mongetes tendres;_ resposta d'una dona de la Seu D'Urgell, avui entre 65 o 80 anys_: Què curiós, aquí abans a les mongetes tendres, també les deien tavelles. _A banda de la"curiositat" que despertava, almenys fa uns anys, saber quins eren els ingredients de "l'autentica" paella_. _Explique aquest rotllo per cridar-vos l'atenció sobre el fenomen de "uniformitat" que ha pres la llengua a tots els dominis, a partir de certs focus (Barcelona-València) , cosa bona i roïna al mateix temps, que fa que expressions legítimes  fa uns anys ben normals, hui resulten estranyes. Hem d'anar espai (a poquet a poquet) quan diem:_ Puix (diríeu millor, doncs)  a Catalunya això no se'n diu "aixis". O el valencians no usem açò..._Trobe que estem copiant el model del veí que dicta l'estàndard, a voltes engolat, i se n'oblida de les varietats castellanes de la península, i ja de les americanes ni parlar-ne._

Bona nit

_


----------



## Escorpí Reial

> Hem d'anar espai (a poquet a poquet) quan diem:_ Puix (diríeu millor, doncs) a Catalunya això no se'n diu "aixis". O el valencians no usem açò...Trobe que estem copiant el model del veí que dicta l'estàndard, a voltes engolat, i se n'oblida de les varietats castellanes de la península, i ja de les americanes ni parlar-ne._


Me'n sento totalment orgullós de la gran diversitat dialectal del català, i veuràs com l'estàndard en general, malgrat que la seva única funció és la d'establir pautes per considerar certs dialectalismes correctes (p.e. meua) o incorrectes (p.e. mosatros) sempre influeix fortament en els parlars (exemple: la pèrdua del so [v] a Tarragona). Però crec que una petita informació sobre com es parla a cada lloc està bé. Quan he respost ja he dit que em basava en el que diu la gent en una zona concreta. L'usuari que ha formulat la pregunta no ha especificat si ho vol en valencià o català central. Jo, sincerament, abellir és una paraula que acabo de descobrir en aquest mateix fil.



> El Camp de Tarragona pertany a l'oriental, però una miqueta més avall com dirien?


Sí, és català oriental amb certs trets del català occidental cada cop més reduïts a causa de l'estàndard.


----------

